# Looking to buy a new holland hw340 rotary swather. Need advice



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright well I'm lookin to purchasing my first rotary swather. It's a new holland hw340 it has 2200 hours and it has almost new super conditioners. Overall appearance 9/10. Anyhow I'm getting it offered for 30k$. What's some feedback on these things? I run two sickle new holland swathers now but need something for that tough pasture. I know that when you run a rotary u gotta know what rpms to run the header so it cuts clean. I don't like the job I see some rotarys do like leave real stemmy shit all over. How do u like the 340? What rpm do u run to cut clean? What knives do u use? I know there's different kinds. Anyhow any advice is appreciated.


----------



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody has a 340?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fmfracer44 said:


> Nobody has a 340?


They all bought Masseys!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I got one, had it maybe 4 seasons, 1800 hours now. I have done quite a bit of cutterbar work the last few years. It would have been nice to put a new cutterbar in around 1500 hrs. I put in reman motors in both drives last year and a reman drive pump 2 years ago. Those little events added up to maybe 7 grand. Replaced a engine oil cooler, was putting oil into coolant, less than a thousand on that one.

It has standard knives and b&d rolls. Hay cuttin and dryin son of a gun, way faster than pull type. More fuel per acre too. The self propelled game is an expensive one to get into and like any machine the more hours the more problems. Not trying to discourage you, I think any of them will require some maintenance at those hours. If you don't like turning wrenches you could always buy new, what's another 100 k?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know if it applies to NH rotaries. But my MF when cutting alfalfa I turn the head RPM down to about 1800. When cutting grass hay I turn the head up to 2400-2600 rpm. It cuts alfalfa and grass cleanly. Unless the alfalfa is laying down bad then it can leave some. Now I've had 3 salesmen try to tell me to run the head as fast as you can in alfalfa and as slow as you can in grass. That's when it doesn't cut good for me in either grass or alfalfa.


----------



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol I would like to buy me a Massey 9635 sp swather with the razor bar head but can't afford it man. I cut alot of pasture and I'm tired of plugging up on my sickles. So I want a rotary mainly for oats and pasture and Sudan


----------

